# Interesting Bolens Info



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

This is a link to Rick Coles (rockfarmer) site. Some may recognize the name from yahoo bolens clubs. 

aguysmiley posted the link in the tractor pulling forum about a G-14 pulling tractor. At the bottom of that page was a link to this... some interesting and well written ideas. Thanks for the link Ken and thanks Rick for the great info!

http://ccins.camosun.bc.ca/~colesr/bolens/index.htm


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

Great site Rick has
Thanx for sharing the link Six
Archie


----------

